# which girth/s do you use?



## Solstar (20 January 2008)

I *think* this has been done before- but i'll do it again anyway.

We bought Red in August. 
Since then, he has dramatically changed shape, i.e gone from being a half fit and hairy, not looked after properly, unhappy boy  to being a happy, healthy, little hunter, who is clipped out and is now enjoying himself.

Anyway, due to changing SO much, he's lost ALOT of weight, and now needs a new girth. 
I have being using a Thorowgood girth on him, and then i had to use a leather one from my friend. 
But all of my girth's are too long for him!

What girth/s does everybody use/like/prefer?
Any recommendations?


----------



## sara_l (20 January 2008)

I use a humane girth which is good.

I was recently told by a saddle fitter not to get the girths with elastic on one end, as they can cause twists in the tree.  Either have no elastics, or on both ends


----------



## Rowreach (20 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I was recently told by a saddle fitter not to get the girths with elastic on one end, as they can cause twists in the tree.  Either have no elastics, or on both ends 

[/ QUOTE ]

or the Wintec elasticated girth which has very strong elastic in the middle, so it stretches over the breastbone as the horse breathes, but is impossible to overtighten.

Personally I prefer leather girths as you are putting "natural" against "natural" rather than the synthetic ones which tend to draw the flesh when the horse gets sweaty.


----------



## rema (20 January 2008)

Second the Wintec.I use the Atherstone shaped Wintec..


----------



## Miss Tipps (20 January 2008)

Aerborn humane girth.  Absolutely love it.


----------



## eekmon (20 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Aerborn humane girth.  Absolutely love it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Another vote from me!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I was also told by a saddler not to use girths with elasticated  buckle straps.


----------



## RachelB (20 January 2008)

I use the Aerborn waffle atherstone girths (I have the dressage one and the GP one) and I also have a (very similar) Thorowgood dressage girth. I don't have any of the Thorowgood GP ones as they only have elastic at one end, and as has been already pointed out, that's not particularly good.
I always use elasticated girths as it makes it less of a struggle to do them up initially. I find if I have a non-elastic girth I can never get them up on that first hole, and if I use a longer girth so I can get them done up intitially, when the horse starts working and I have to do the girth up it ends up being far too long and ends up buckled on the top girth strap holes! That's the only reason I use elastic girths - it has been shown that an over-tight girth does not restrict breathing but it restricts the muscles it lies across and so can affect performance. I think as long as you're always mindful of not over-tightening, elastic girths (and humane girths, which can also be over-tightened) are quite useful. I usually find girthy horses much nicer to tack up with elastic girths.
If ever I have to use a girth with elastic at one end (at work for example) then I always do the elastic end up on the right first, then I tighten the non-elastic end from the left once mounted and I leave the elastic bit alone - much more difficult to over-tighten.


----------



## beatrice (20 January 2008)

Bea has a fieldhouse leather girth with elastic at both ends for her jumping saddle and she has a Thorowgood dressage girth again with elastic at both ends. 

Josh has a Humane girth which although is fab for him i hate!


----------



## jen1 (20 January 2008)

I agree that elastic on one side makes it so much easier to do a girth up I also find that ones with no elastic can be really hard to do up especially on ponies that blow out!!!
Therefore is it best to alternate the side the elastic goes? I normally have the elastic on the near side due to being able to do it up easily. I have a Jeffries Vagabond leather girth.


----------



## pottamus (20 January 2008)

I use the Thorowgood one with the elastic bit at one end and love it to pieces...easy to clean and do up and looks good as new after a quick hose down!


----------



## virtual (20 January 2008)

I prefer to use a leather girth (with no elastic on a very round horse, or elastic both ends on a less round horse - the saddle seems more likely to slip with an elasticated girty). I sometimes use a plain cottage craft girth too, which seem to wear fairly well.


----------



## Patches (20 January 2008)

I use the Stubben Cord Girths.


----------



## RachelB (20 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I agree that elastic on one side makes it so much easier to do a girth up I also find that ones with no elastic can be really hard to do up especially on ponies that blow out!!!
Therefore is it best to alternate the side the elastic goes? I normally have the elastic on the near side due to being able to do it up easily. I have a Jeffries Vagabond leather girth. 

[/ QUOTE ]
If you have to have a girth with elastic on one end only, I would alternate which side the elastic is on and always adjust the girth from the NON-elastic side.


----------



## Solstar (20 January 2008)

i know the elastic at one end twists the tree, which is partly why i need/want a new one for him. 
I use a leather one for Solo that has two lots of elastic on- but i can't seem to find one ANYWHERE! 
I think i'll go and try one of the Wintecs, if i can't find another leather one!


----------



## the watcher (20 January 2008)

My favourites are the Aerborn humane girths and I would choose to use these, I have to use a Stubben cord girth on one of them though as it is the owner's preference.


----------



## JaneSteventon (20 January 2008)

Just came on to post: saddle fitter told me not to use elastic on one side girths, but see its already been done, so another vote for not using these or alternating the sides.


----------



## jen1 (20 January 2008)

OKEY DOKEY!!! Thank's for that to be honest I hadn't really thought about it before and didn't know the connection with the tree. Can't really afford a new girth at the moment but then again a new girth is cheaper than a new ALBION saddle!! Will wait for pay day then!!
On from that why then do saddle manufacturers like Albion and Jeffries for instance do girths with elastic?????? Hmmmmmm????


----------



## KatB (20 January 2008)

Aerbone humane girths can allow the saddle to move. I couldnt use one with my cob because of this, and Goddy hates them. I use a Professionals choice girth which is lovely and soft and wide and has stopped G pulling faces when girthed up, and a wintec girth for his dressage saddle


----------



## lucym (20 January 2008)

i was using a jeffries leather girth, but my boy seemed uncomfortable in it, so now using a wintec, and its lovely. soft and he seems alot happier. also theyre reasonably prices, compared to some girths esp the expensive leather ones, so worth a try


----------



## BeckyD (21 January 2008)

I also have the Wintec elastic girth - with a Prolite girth sleeve as my chap's a sensitive soul and the barely percepticle (to me) thicker bits inside it seem to irritate him.  I think the girth is brilliant, stretches a little along its length.  I use it with a Wintec CAIR saddle.


----------



## Tiggy1 (21 January 2008)

Professional Choice every time.
Brilliant and elasticated both ends


----------



## Thistle (21 January 2008)

I use a shaped wintec, with elastic hidden in the centre.


----------



## Delhi (21 January 2008)

I recently got absoloutely told off by my saddler for using a show gith. It is leather and looks like 2 stirrup leathers swen togethr at the belly part. Now there is a reason I used this. My pony has been through so many girths trying to find one that doesn't rub behind the shoulders. i have has padded leather ones, aerborn synthetic shaped ones, girth sleeves and just about pulled my hair out as every one caused a sore. So I went for the thinnest one I could find and lo and behold sore free!!

 But i was so ashamed whe nthe saddler started saying how it was the worst girth he had ever seen I had to change it. But the sores are back. 

He was like the pressure is immense and it needs to be spread out..blah blah. Makes perfect sense BUT in practice the thinner girth was the best. I must say he had NO soreness which the saddler was supprised about.

 I am now using the erborn shaped one with elastic on one end but can ee myself switching back.


----------



## laura05 (22 January 2008)

another vote for professional choice


----------



## CateMMH (22 January 2008)

I do also really like professionals choice but my favourite is without a doubt the keiffer neoprene with their 'click' in buckles. You only need one hand and the 'pin' stays up so it clicks into the next hole automatically. it is so clever and fantastic when you need to be quick! Everyone who has seen mine has gone and got one. They are not that expensive either and are totally washable. It just has this clever elastic on the pin and buckle and is just so simple.


----------



## kerilli (22 January 2008)

i use stubben string girths, or kay humphries' fabric girths, or very well-padded leather girths with elastic in the middle.
have just ordered one of the new wintec ones, and am going to see how i get on with that!


----------



## MillionDollar (22 January 2008)

Love, love, love Wintec Chaffless girths!


----------



## Sparklet (23 January 2008)

Wintec on a budget......Albion Legend with a bit more to spend


----------



## Bugly (23 January 2008)

Aerborn cushionweb girths every time: I am still using some which are 15 years old and absolutely as good as new! Prolite girth sleeves are a boon as well!


----------



## Loulebell (23 January 2008)

I have to say i am not a lover of the Humane girths or the ones with elastic one end.  

Wintec do a nicely shaped girth, that is slightly elesticed through the girth rather than one end.  This seems to be a brilliant girth and my pony is very happy.  They aren't the cheapest, but i think they are well worth the money.


----------



## Hollycat (24 January 2008)

keiffer neoprene  for me too.  Lovely and soft for sensitive horses.  Have just bought a leather girth to go with my new saddle so I will see how that goes too.


----------



## Shiraz (25 January 2008)

I used the thorowgood girth (elasticated one side) on my arab and it fitted really well and didn't rub. My mare threw the saddle to the right so saddle fitter recomended that I put the elastic on the near side?? Edited to add that she had her back checked by vets/physio/McT-C and a stay at the Dick Vet so we weren't just trying to mask a problem.

I got a lovely leather girth from Derby horse for £30 for my TB. It's shaped and elasticated both sides, really rate it.


----------

